
Firefox Focus - sorokod
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_Focus
======
onyva
Been using it exclusively on iPhones and iPads. The single tab is actually a
feature. I never need to remember to close tabs leader open when repeatedly
opening various links from other apps, ie Tweetbot, where it’s set as default,
in Firefox Focus/Klar.

------
vikramkr
The crappy supportnfor tabs is what made me go back to regular firefox and
chrome, but I hear that they're bringing focus style features into the new
firefox (or vice versa) and I'm excited to see how it plays out.

